# Engraved Rhinestone Templates



## BethyBess (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello everyone. 

I'm new to Rhinestone embellishment and I have a few questions about engraved templates. I've read almost every single post on the 4 pages of threads in the Rhinestone forum and I'm still left wondering. I've watched some videos online about how the rhinestones magically fall into the engraved holes by simply shaking the template. This just boggles my mind. 

Here is my question....How do the rhinestones fall into place right side up? 

Is the hole the exact size of the rhinestone? 

And what about the depth? Does that make a difference? Are the rhinestones level with the template or are they sticking out above it a tad bit?

And....if you were to hold the template upside down do the rhinestones fall out or stay in place? I'm just trying to get a picture of how these work. 

I've learned so much from this forum in the last week. Every spare minute I'm on here reading. 

Thanks much for any help you can offer. 

Bethany Joy


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

First I'd like to welcome you to the forums Bethany Joy. 

Now to answer you questions...



> How do the rhinestones fall into place right side up?


Not all of them do. You have to go over your template and make sure all are facing up. 



> Is the hole the exact size of the rhinestone?


I do not have any templates, but I have seen them made. My best assumption is that the holes would be a bit larger so that the stone would fit in freely and be easily removable.



> And what about the depth? Does that make a difference? Are the rhinestones level with the template or are they sticking out above it a tad bit?


Yes, the depth does make a difference. The stones are sticking out of the template so that you can place the transfer paper on to and remove them easily.



> And....if you were to hold the template upside down do the rhinestones fall out or stay in place?


The stones would fall out.

I hope this helps!!!


----------



## BethyBess (Jul 18, 2008)

I sure appreciate your quick response. 

Thank you so much!

Bethany Joy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The stones stay in the holes right side up because the top of the stones are rounded..pointed...and the bottom is flat..the holes are made with a flat cutter (on the roland machine) or in vinyl you cut through the vinyl to the backing (the DAS system) and you have a flat botton. when the stones are brushed over the holes, the will fall in as you brush, it the stone is upside down, the brush will push it out..(you can shake, but I find using a felt paint trimmer easier)..only take a min or 2.

The holes are cut slightly larger than the stone...depending on the system used, you will normally cut 2mm larger than the stone. example a 3mm stone ...cut the hole at 3.2 The Roland system new software comes with the sizes already listed for szwarsoki stones. One has to be careful as there are two sizes for some stones like the ss6, ss10 etc..for precise measurement you can you the PP measurement...that is Pearl Plate used by jewelers.. and sometimes stones from the far east are not uniform in size but usually work very well. I use a caliper to measure the stones I am using before cutting

With the Roland, I normally use 2mm thick stock and cut the holes to 1mm deep. With the DAS system, you cut through the vinyl to backing...no sizing for depth necessary except setting your cutter blade correctily. And yes the stones must stick about the surface so the transfer tape will stick to just the top of the stone and pull them up from the template.

and yes if you turn the template upside down, most of the stones will fall out. If they dont..just tap the back


----------



## BethyBess (Jul 18, 2008)

Charles,
Thank you for such a great explanation. It's got my mind thinking. 

Bethany


----------



## mimiflint (May 7, 2009)

Where can I buy the templates without having to buy all the equipment? I'm trying to start a business and wanted to start with the basic templates.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

there are a number of places on line to get templates i orders from sandy jo on here her site is rhinestonetemplates.com


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I have the DAS system and it is awesome. I was thinking the same thing about the stones falling right side up. Everyonce in a while I have to manually go in and flip the stones over. I don't know about rolad but I highly reccommend das.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i know charles (points up) has both, i think he liked the das more


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I got the full das system. The price is intimidating but I am very happy. Plus, the tech support is great. I think the first week I got it I was on the phone with das at least once a day. I am starting to feel like a pro now. lol


----------

